# Marshmallow Fondant



## wannabechef (May 7, 2008)

I am considering trying my hand at making marshmallow fondant..what does everyone think? Is is as easy to make and use as all of the recipe's indicate?
:crazy:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You can do a search here to find a conversation about it. Or, you can just click on this link.  http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/pastr...-projects.html

Good luck,
Mezzaluna


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello all.. It's very easy to make.. I would suggest using the dough hook and mixer instead of by hand as most recipes indicate. It will get pretty messy doing this by hand. It has a very smooth surface once applied. Very nice to work with.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

good stuff. 
works pretty well and is reasonable in price!:roll:


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

extremely easy to work with.

I by small angel food cakes for my 8 year old daughter so she can make marsh mellow fondant cakes. She finds it easy to work with.

Tastes pretty crappy though, then again I'm not a fan of fondant.


----------



## bohunk (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm in the middle of making 180 flowers to top deserts that I'm making for a fundraiser. I'm using marshmallow fondant to make the decorations. It's super easy to make and it has a pretty decent taste also.

Since I have ulnar tunnal syndrome, I used my heavy duty mixer to make this. I greased the mixer bowl and paddle attachment heavily with crisco and mixed at low to blend. Then I switched to my dough hook; greased that up crisco and regreased the bowl. Then mixed until nice and elastic. Rolls out nicely and takes gel paste colors well too. Couldn't be simpler to do.

Here's a site that has good information about marshmallow fondant: What's Cooking America, Recipe Index, Diet Recipes, History of Favorite Foods, Dinner Party Menus, Culinary Dictionary, Restaurant Reviews, Health and Beauty Articles, Cooking Articles

Click on the baking button at the top and then use the menu on the right side to get to the fondant.

RRCos - are those marshmallow fondant roses on top of your cake?

Beth


----------



## wannabechef (May 7, 2008)

I didn't know it was good for making flowers too...do I need to alter the recipe any?


----------



## bohunk (Nov 10, 2007)

For 3D flowers, it's probably not my first choice. This fondant is fairly soft. It needs to be stiffer, much stiffer, I think, to make roses and such. The flowers I'm making are flat, 3D effect is coming from chocolate butterflies that sit on the flower. 

You can change the taste of the fondant by adding a flavoring like almond or vanilla.

Beth


----------

